# Winchester SX3 for sale



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Winchester SX3 in Mossy Oak Duck blind camo. It has the dura touch finish on it and is becoming harder to find on this gun.. PM me if your interested. 
Thanks 
LTH


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Pics and price?


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Does any know if I can post pics from my iphone in here? I might be trying to do it wrong but i cant seem to figure it out... Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## rooster96 (Oct 25, 2013)

Price


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

$800


----------



## Fish2relax (Mar 3, 2011)

Any specific reason you're selling the gun?


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Will u consider any trades for another type of shotgun? I sent you a PM yesterday.


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Fish2relax said:


> Any specific reason you're selling the gun?


 just moving to benelli, no other reason than that


----------

